# Is Eating wood chips normal?



## Mr. Jiffy (Jan 31, 2015)

Walked into my reptile room just now and discovered my 2m/o columbian eating his cypress mulch. I know crocodilians eat rocks to help with digestion so Im wondering if its something like that. He is not hungry, he just ate this morning, and I dont want to see him get impacted. He swallowed it too quickly for me to get a pic, sorry. Any knowledge is welcome.


----------



## Josh (Jan 31, 2015)

Strange. Do you offer him fruit/veggies? How much mulch did he eat? How big were the pieces?


----------



## Mr. Jiffy (Jan 31, 2015)

He eats fruits when he wants them, apples, occasionally, mangos, blueberries and cantaloupe.I've never seen him eat them before, and I only saw him eat one peice about the size of my pinky fingernail.


----------



## N8bub (Jan 31, 2015)

See if you can't feed him the foods that help him go the most, fruits ground meats etc. Hopefully he'll pass that chip. If he continues to pretend he's a termite you could switch the substrate over to coir or dirt. Good luck


----------



## Zack Wilke (Oct 20, 2015)

You should monitor him closely. Ingestion of substrate can lead to impaction.


----------



## Walter1 (Oct 20, 2015)

I wonder if he was hungry and ate wood chips with food residue on it?


----------

